# Who's got the ZOOMIES?



## Carsonsdaddy

I would say that is a model example of Zoomies.... :lol:


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Haha! Quiz is jealous! He's not allowed to ricochet off the couch when he has zoomies, so he has to limit his antics to that which can be done on the floor!


----------



## TheHooch

OhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhLord in the house. I kept waiting for one of those candles to go flying through the air.

Hooch


----------



## TheHooch

Table circling now that ought to be a Purina Dog Challenge event!!! LOL

Hooch


----------



## Jazz & Jules

FlyingQuizini said:


> Haha! Quiz is jealous! He's not allowed to ricochet off the couch when he has zoomies, so he has to limit his antics to that which can be done on the floor!



WOW! Just like the energizer bunny!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Nicole&Zack

That was funny...now you have teach him to clean up all those pillows that were flying around....lol

Zack and Noah get the zoomies, but i just let them outside and the run and run.....


----------



## Nicole&Zack

FlyingQuizini said:


> Haha! Quiz is jealous! He's not allowed to ricochet off the couch when he has zoomies, so he has to limit his antics to that which can be done on the floor!


Oh my Lord.....I was waiting for him to stop but it never ends...wow


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Thank goodness my end tables and dining room table are made of heavy metal and heavy tiles.

Let's just say it's not something you want to stub your toes on because the table is not moving!

How do I know? ??? One missing toenail!


----------



## JLJ

Kind of reminds me of a bull in a china shop!!! 

Very funny for a Friday afternoon. I think I will leave work now and go home to play with my puppy!


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom

Those were both hilarious!!! Quiz is a zoomies machine!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

JLJ said:


> Very funny for a Friday afternoon. I think I will leave work now and go home to play with my puppy!


Lucky you....I've still got 2 hrs to go!!


----------



## KatzNK9

Hahaha! What fun! I loved BOTH videos! Simply PRICELESS!


----------



## gold4me

OMG That is FUNNY!


----------



## moverking

Thanks for making me smile the biggest today...those were the quintessential examples of zoomies and should be posted in the Golden Hall of Fame!!!
Thanks guys!


----------



## Maggies mom

OMG that was great..... Reminds me so much of Abbie and her zoomies, but usually the coffee table and a some other stuff end up upside down.....


----------



## sharlin

Uhhhhhh--you need one more sofa or love seat on the far end---poor thing doesn't have anything to zoom off of on that end!!! GREAT video!!!!


----------



## Faith's mommy

i haven't seen one of those around here for a long time.... i love how they sound like a bull snorting when they pause.


----------



## Penny'smom

OMG, those are hilarious...both of them. I love the added tail chasing bit just off camera in the first one. Extra style points for that one.

I love Quiz's where you're pointing to the bones and we have a crazy flash going by ZOOM in one direction and then ZOOM coming back...totally missing the basket of bones.

Penny had great zoomies outside last night and me with no camera. What gets into them?


----------



## goldenluver

FlyingQuizini said:


> Haha! Quiz is jealous! He's not allowed to ricochet off the couch when he has zoomies, so he has to limit his antics to that which can be done on the floor!


That was so funny. You wonder how they don't get dizzy LOL


----------



## goldenluver

Jazz & Jules said:


> The video speaks for itself!
> 
> Zoomies


That sure was hilarious. I love when they get the zoomies. Shianna usually gets it outside in the early evening.


----------



## Pure Gold

Now that's some Zoomies! Loved both videos...very impressive the way Quiz will give you things on command...VERY NICE! I give the extra points to Jazz & Jules because of her avatar....everytime I see it - just makes me smile!


----------



## bluebomberx

This video gave my wife and I a great laugh! Thanks!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Ah, Zoomies..

Tailer does his Zoomies outside! We don't have that much room in the house!! 

Great Videos, both of you!! Thanks for the Smiles!!


----------



## Lestorm

What a great way to start a sunday. Thank you for the laugh.


----------



## Dino

I really enjoyed the video, just fabulous!!!!


----------



## samchu_mammy

Oh my god... Sam is doing this EVERYDAY! But he's worse, when he stops, he would lay on the sofa which he is not allowed, and refused to get down when we tell him to. Trying to find a solution... headache!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

ahahahah.... I seem to have missed this one last year! I just wish "I" had that much energy lol!!!


----------



## Debles

I missed it too! I sure miss my boys getting the zoomies. Rare around here anymore. : (


----------

